# whats the best bedding to use for a moniter?



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

hello iam between what i should use for his beding.. he cant get it in his mouth so what could i use (everyone knows how moniters are when thay eat)....give me some ideas.. i did have mulch but it has a funny earthly smell i dont want in my room...whats a good sentless bedding


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would say outdoors carpet (green or brown) or ceramic tiles

both are easy to clean, redily avalable and cheap

i currently use carpet for my bearded dragon and it works good- i just sopot clean and every week or so replace it with another one and then clean it with a hose then replace it back in another week or so


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

best is dirt from your back yard! thay can dig and if thay eat it it won't hurt them! but (do not use) pine, ceader, sand, bark, wood chips,... best is just pure dirt!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

ya ive also done away with dirt over the years it gets vary dusty when it drys out i have noticed.. wouldnt carpet catch there claws?


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

yah somtimes! hey try forest bedding i used it and i have no problems with it only when feeding she somtimes get a bit in her mouth but it disolves well in the stomac!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i like the green grass like carpet idea but i wouldnt want him to get digging and have his claws bound up into it...could cause damage


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

yes that can happen!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

well its outdoors carpet not living room carpet

out doors carpet is much less thick, and pretty tightly sewn so its not likehoushold carpet that is fluffy

just check out a homedepot or local hardware store just to see what it looks like

i think it is commonly used on porch steps (not the plastic kind but its made of fabric)


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I don't like the idea of outdoor carpet. I've contempated it myself but it's just so damn hard to sterilize after it has been used a bit. You basically need something you can throw in the washed and I'm not sure how amenable this type of carpet is to this.

Also - wouldn't it depend on the type of monitor? Whether they like to dig, etc? I think that would impact it. I am by no means an expert or even knowledgable on monitors - but something to think about there.

Always be careful when taking anything from outside. Make sure it doesn't conain pesticides, run off, etc. And if buying something from a place like Home Depot make sure the soil doesn't contain any fertilizers or anything that could be harmful to the animal.

As for feeding - why not feed in a separate/smaller enclosure that's more sterile? So that the substrate isn't an issue?


----------

